# Budgie Help



## thomas12146 (Nov 18, 2012)

I have had 2 Budgies for the last 2 years but one of them fell ill with an unknown condition.We took it to the vets and they examined Ozzy but said they had found nothing wrong with him.Unfortunately, last night, we found Ozzy laying on the bottom of his cage.We said that if he was still alive in the morning, then we would take him to be euthanised.However,we checked on him a few minutes later and he was not breathing and limp.We buried him this morning but,Sunny,the other budgie has been looking for Ozzy and chirping,looking for a response.As we are normally out of the house all day,we don't know whether we just get another budgie and put him in Ozzy's cage which we kept him in while he was ill.The cage has been cleaned but we don't know whether doing this would distress Sunny.Any ideas on what we should do?


----------



## mrsgrumpy (Feb 3, 2013)

Budgies are flock birds, so yes its best to replace the other budgie, for the sanity of the other :gasp:
As long as everything is clean


----------



## phoenox (Jul 28, 2010)

If you get another bird please quarantine it for at least 2 weeks more if possible. That way f there are any nasties lurking in either bird they will show up before they are passed on.


----------



## Krewella (Jul 30, 2014)

Do you cook with non-stick pans? the fumes from these can kill a budgie within minutes.. makes you think how safe are they for us to use....


----------



## phoenox (Jul 28, 2010)

I only use stainless steel pans.


----------



## baitman (Jan 13, 2011)

Budgies are very gregarious, which means the more there is in a flock (in the wild) the happier.

I would defo say get another, if not at least get a couple of budie mirrors...


----------



## jonathanemptage (Nov 9, 2015)

thomas12146 said:


> I have had 2 Budgies for the last 2 years but one of them fell ill with an unknown condition.We took it to the vets and they examined Ozzy but said they had found nothing wrong with him.Unfortunately, last night, we found Ozzy laying on the bottom of his cage.We said that if he was still alive in the morning, then we would take him to be euthanised.However,we checked on him a few minutes later and he was not breathing and limp.We buried him this morning but,Sunny,the other budgie has been looking for Ozzy and chirping,looking for a response.As we are normally out of the house all day,we don't know whether we just get another budgie and put him in Ozzy's cage which we kept him in while he was ill.The cage has been cleaned but we don't know whether doing this would distress Sunny.Any ideas on what we should do?


yeah get another when my brothers budgie died we replaced him with a younger bird who my bird took under her wing if you'll excuse the pun he was very young and she kind of raised him when she died once he was fully grown he became very distressed I'm sure if birds could cry he would have been in consolable he would throw him self around the cage and at the floor squawking his head of in the end he accdently escaped one night when my parents took him out for a fly during one of these episodes I like to think he's still around I often hear birds squawking around where I live so who knows.


----------

